# Visited by the Devil site



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I was visited by the devil site and they left a package behind.











  Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - Box of 20 
 Camacho Pre-Embargo - 10 Cigars 
 12 Angrier Men Sampler - 12 Cigars 
1 - 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52)
1 - Cuba Libre 'The Brute' (4.5" x 60)
1 - Cuba Libre One Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Diesel Unlimited d.5 (5.5" x 54)
1 - Cu-Avana Punisher (6" x 52)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Churchill (7" x 48)
1 - Morro Castle Robusto (4.5" x 52)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
1 - Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado (5" x 50)
1 - San Miguel Toro (6" x 50)
 Montecristo Media Noche No. 2 Torpedo - 10 Cigars 
 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (20) 
 Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter Diciembre (20) 
 5 Vegas Splendid-Six Torpedo Sampler - 6 Cigars 
 Partagas Cifuentes Febrero 5pk
 Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto 5pk
 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature 5pk
 Diesel Shorty 5pk
 Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago (robusto) 5pk
 

I seriously might have to block myself from CBID


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

holy crap Jay, that was in one week? you can't be married, right? nice pickup, enjoy. So did you figure how much $$$$ you saved using cbid?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice! I bet that did some damage to the pocket book! :lol:


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> holy crap Jay, that was in one week? you can't be married, right? nice pickup, enjoy. So did you figure how much $$$$ you saved using cbid?


Yeah that was one week, got more on the way next week. The pretty little lady has been wondering what is up with all the packages lately lol. I haven't crunched the numbers yet, maybe I'll do that today.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I just did the math quick, the actual savings on the cigars compared ti CI prices is $335, plus the weekly shipping option saved roughly another $50, so the grand total on savings from CBID on this shipment is $385


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

My new humidor also came in (from a different site) 
300ct


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Let me know how you like the drawers! I was thinking about getting a similar one


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll open it up and take another picture for you. Its nice to have a lil place to stash your equipment.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Here ya go. Only the bottom two open, the top four are faux. It also comes with a top tray, 2 rectangle humidifiers, and a cheapo hygrometer.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

how is that humidor overall? ive been thinking of getting that exact one but can't find any good reviews on the construction of it.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

psycho_meatball said:


> how is that humidor overall? ive been thinking of getting that exact one but can't find any good reviews on the construction of it.


I've had the same humidor for a little while and really like it. It's only been about a year, so I suppose I can't speak to it's true long term efficiency, but I've had no issues with it whatsoever. Humidty is constant, and it holes quite a few sticks. Probably nowhere near the 300 or so it's rated for, but that's all humidors. And I do really like the drawers - it's nice having everything in one, organized place. Plus, it's easier to hide those second, third, and fourth cutters and lighters you've picked up along the way from any significant others...


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> I've had the same humidor for a little while and really like it. It's only been about a year, so I suppose I can't speak to it's true long term efficiency, but I've had no issues with it whatsoever. Humidty is constant, and it holes quite a few sticks. Probably nowhere near the 300 or so it's rated for, but that's all humidors. And I do really like the drawers - it's nice having everything in one, organized place. Plus, it's easier to hide those second, third, and fourth cutters and lighters you've picked up along the way from any significant others...


thanks. thats pretty much what i wanted to hear.

and to get back on topic, have fun smoking all of those, they look delish.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Jay106n said:


> I just did the math quick, the actual savings on the cigars compared ti CI prices is $335, plus the weekly shipping option saved roughly another $50, so the grand total on savings from CBID on this shipment is $385


Can't argue with savings like that


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice! Great haul. I do like the humidor, too. My stuff gets scattered all over the place, the drawers would be great.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The slope gets awfully steep. :tu


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn dude, nice haul. And not to shabby on the savinge either. Now take that savings and buy more, more I tell ya.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

psycho_meatball said:


> how is that humidor overall? ive been thinking of getting that exact one but can't find any good reviews on the construction of it.


It just came in the other day so it's still seasoning, so I cant really give you any kind of review on it, other than it looks nice, and is pretty solid in construction. The locking mechanism is pretty rough and hard to turn, and there is a big WHOOSH when you drop the lid. The pictures don't do it justice in its size, it is pretty big. So far so good.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> The slope gets awfully steep. :tu


What slope? That was my first Cbid order. lol


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Jay106n said:


> It just came in the other day so it's still seasoning, so I cant really give you any kind of review on it, other than it looks nice, and is pretty solid in construction. The locking mechanism is pretty rough and hard to turn, and there is a big WHOOSH when you drop the lid. The pictures don't do it justice in its size, it is pretty big. So far so good.


The locking mechanisms never seem to work THAT well on these, but I think they're more for 'looks' than anything. Afterall - all humidor keys are universal, at least at the 'lower' end of the spectrum!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> The locking mechanisms never seem to work THAT well on these, but I think they're more for 'looks' than anything. Afterall - all humidor keys are universal, at least at the 'lower' end of the spectrum!


Yeah I'm aware, this is my 2nd humi. To me the lock is more for helping create a better seal.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Swany said:


> Damn dude, nice haul. And not to shabby on the savinge either. Now take that savings and buy more, more I tell ya.


I think my next order is even bigger... Somebody needs to block me from that site


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Great choice on the Man O' War Ruination Belicoso. That's my favorite cigar and size!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Great choice on the Man O' War Ruination Belicoso. That's my favorite cigar and size!


Thanks! I just finished freezing this batch...now for a nice nap...


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

cbid is a vacuum!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

DAMN! That's a ton o sticks! I'm going to have to scour cBid sometime.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice haul bud


----------



## JCouch_84 (May 9, 2012)

I have so many items on my watch list it's pathetic. I might even have to take out that second mortgage!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Who revived the dead thread? Lol 

I wonder how his auction site antics are doing now? Anyone who knows me knows that I myself tend to go a little crazy on the site from time to time . I am anxious to see if he is back in a buying frenzy.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Nice package...I mean...ummm....yea. I've found myself in the same boat on cbid from time to time.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent excellent purchase!!! My buddy has that same humidor and absolutely loves it!! Be sure to put up some pics when it's stocked!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

This is my latest damage from the devil...


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Those fivers on that site are kicking my checking account's arse! So I changed to ten packs.


----------

